
The search engine manipulation effect (SEME) and possible impact on elections - notnull
http://www.pnas.org/content/112/33/E4512.full
======
notnull
from Wikipedia:

The search engine manipulation effect (SEME) is the change in consumer
preferences from manipulations of search results by search engine providers.
SEME is one of the largest behavioral effects ever discovered. This includes
voting preferences. A 2015 study indicated that such manipulations could shift
the voting preferences of undecided voters by 20 percent or more and up to 80
percent in some demographics.

The study estimated that this could change the outcome of upwards of 25
percent of national elections worldwide.

On the other hand, Google denies secretly re-ranking search results to
manipulate user sentiment, or tweaking ranking specially for elections or
political candidates.

